# Sprouted grain bread



## leg_press (Jul 25, 2007)

I've found sprouted grain bread in my local health food store, what confuses me is I thought P-funk and Iain Daniel said it would need to be kept in the freezer because it goes off quick, but the bread I have found is 100% sprouted grain, no water or anything (which puzzles me) and the best before is April 08


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 25, 2007)

Was it in the freezer section in the Grocery store?


----------



## leg_press (Jul 25, 2007)

No it was on the shelf in a health food store


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 25, 2007)

what brand?


----------



## bigsahm21 (Jul 25, 2007)

how does that stuff taste? in comparison to 100% whole wheat bread.


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 25, 2007)

Tastes way way better.  It will be weird at first, but then if you try to go back to whole wheat you'll be thinking "damn this has no taste compared to sprouted grain"


----------



## leg_press (Jul 25, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> what brand?



Sunnyvale Organic Sprouted Wheat Bread 400g

Sunnyvale I think.


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

I absolutely love Ezekiel bread!!


----------



## leg_press (Jul 27, 2007)

I've just bought a loaf of sprouted wheat bread. Going to try it on monday with my eggs instead of wholemeal/granary bread. What do you guys put with yours, I usually scrape on/scrape off margerine or jam when i have wholemeal, or is it better plain?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 27, 2007)

I just scoop the eggs on it with some salsa


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 27, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Was it in the freezer section in the Grocery store?



So thats where it will be?  It will be frozen?

I tried looking the other day with no luck.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah,  I usually buy Ezekiel Bread it is always kept frozen where I buy it.


----------



## leg_press (Jul 28, 2007)

Whats the difference between ezekiel and sprouted grain/wheat?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2007)

ezekiel is a popular brand of sprouted breads in the US.


----------



## leg_press (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks P


----------



## leg_press (Jul 28, 2007)

Is there alot of difference between 'grain and wheat'? The healthfood store does 'sprouted grain with raisins' or 'sprouted wheat' (which i got) does it matter?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2007)

appears to be the same thing.


----------



## sensamilia (Jul 28, 2007)

wats wrong with normal wholegrain or wholemeal bread?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 28, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> So thats where it will be?  It will be frozen?
> 
> I tried looking the other day with no luck.





IainDaniel said:


> Yeah,  I usually buy Ezekiel Bread it is always kept frozen where I buy it.



Where I get it, there's a section of the grocery store that seems to be for "healthy foods" ... They have flax oil, some frozen vegan stuff, oats, and the Ezekiel breads are in a small freezer in that area, not in the big freezer section with the ice cream, pizzas, frozen veggies, frozen dinners etc etc...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## leg_press (Jul 29, 2007)

sensamilia said:


> wats wrong with normal wholegrain or wholemeal bread?



Nothing I am going to use wholemeal/granary for my sandwiches still, its just sprouted grain has more carbs ion 1/4 of its considerable smaller loaf.


----------



## leg_press (Jul 31, 2007)

Cant believe i didnt find sprouted wheat bread sooner, its incredibly! It has the same texture as malt loaf. I am never having wholemeal bread for breakfast again!


----------



## vortrit (Aug 1, 2007)

leg_press said:


> Cant believe i didnt find sprouted wheat bread sooner, its incredibly! It has the same texture as malt loaf. I am never having wholemeal bread for breakfast again!



It's really good. I need to get some. I've been so busy I have not even made it to the health food store in a few weeks.


----------



## ctheodor (Aug 2, 2007)

I just bought some sprouted grain bread for the first time, so damn good.


----------

